

Show HN: rTypeset – A typographic pre-processor for HTML - Doches
http://doches.github.io/rtypeset/

======
Doches
This was heavily inspired by this morning's discussion of Typeset.js
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10076672](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10076672)),
a similar pre-processor written in Javascript. Several commenters complained
about not having a similar utility in Ruby.

------
JorgeGT
Now it should be easy to make it into a Jekyll plugin! =)

~~~
neoCrimeLabs
So, I'm not the only one who was thinking that. Nice! :-)

------
ommunist
May I ask for porting this to PHP too :-)

~~~
Doches
Maybe have a look at
[https://github.com/jolicode/jolitypo](https://github.com/jolicode/jolitypo)?

~~~
ommunist
Thank you very much indeed!

